# WTB Elgin King



## weebob (Aug 28, 2017)

Lookin for a 1906 thru 1909 ELGIN KING badge,,,bike,,,or project w/badge,,,,


----------



## Gordon (Aug 29, 2017)

What's your budget? I have one (complete bike) but not sure I want to let it go.


----------



## weebob (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks Gordon for your reply..,,, WEEBOB...


----------



## weebob (Aug 29, 2017)

Gordon said:


> What's your budget? I have one (complete bike) but not sure I want to let it go.



Thanks Gordon for your reply...Budget??? that is always subject to change ,,,I have not done much research on these so that is why I'm sort of fishing for one,,,,I'm not wanting one that is original and whole I want a rider that is rough and ready ,but I'm lookin to see what is out there. Price and pics would be a start. I'm not wanting another feather for my hat. just a good rider or one in pieces so I can build to my liking,,,,Thanks WEEBOB...


----------



## Gordon (Aug 29, 2017)

The one I have probably doesn't match what you are looking for. It is a complete bicycle but I would be hesitant to ride it as the tires are single tube reproductions (hard!) and the wheels of course are wood and as a result are fragile($$$$).


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, figure $800-$1200 at least.


----------



## weebob (Aug 29, 2017)

Gordon said:


> The one I have probably doesn't match what you are looking for. It is a complete bicycle but I would be hesitant to ride it as the tires are single tube reproductions (hard!) and the wheels of course are wood and as a result are fragile($$$$).



Thanks for your info...I donot try to restore bikes back to original, just make a good old one ride able again to my own liking,, to mess up an og bike is not what I want to do    There is.not much info. on this Elgin King bike that I have had time to research...Just a little pre POPE take over is what I found,  I have my own personal reasons for a 1906  thru 09 Elgin and those years  might be a little hard to prove...do you have any date info. on ELGIN KING? This kind of research is very time consuming,,,,, pics and date of your bike would still be nice to see,,,,.Thanks for your time on this,,,,,,WEEBOB  
.


----------



## weebob (Aug 29, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Well, figure $800-$1200 at least.



I consider that price range for an OG is reasonable,,,, WEEBOB


----------



## Gordon (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is a photo of my Elgin King. It has leather wrapped wood grips (they are pretty cracked), wheel driven bell, carbide light and leather tool bag. Original paint and seat. Wooden wheels with reproduction single tube tires. Rear hub has patent date of 1908. Bike looks like pictures in the 1908 Sears catalog.


----------



## weebob (Aug 30, 2017)

Gordon said:


> Here is a photo of my Elgin King. It has leather wrapped wood grips (they are pretty cracked), wheel driven bell, carbide light and leather tool bag. Original paint and seat. Wooden wheels with reproduction single tube tires. Rear hub has patent date of 1908. Bike looks like pictures in the 1908 Sears catalog.
> View attachment 668324



NOW that is nice!!!!! That Is original paint? wow,,,That is the kind of bike I would NOT want to modify to my liking,,,,It would be like taking 1932 original ford coupe and chopping it for a street rod.....It just would not be right,,,,could you give a pic of the fork and chain ring for future research????   thanks for your time on this,,,,I'll wait for a rollin basket case.....yours is way toooo nice,,,,,,,WEEBOB


----------



## bricycle (Aug 30, 2017)

I (personally) believe the Elgin King bikes were built in the Elgin (Illinois) watch factory, as 1). remember seeing a picture of the Watch factory in the rear of an Elgin Catalog, and 2). a pocket watch was used in some of the Elgin King ads. 3). had an Elgin King badge that said made in Elgin, IL.
Woodruff & Edwards foundry was just several blocks away, and could have made just about anything that was needed for cycles.
I've had an Acme King, 3 Napoleons, and a tens youth cycle, but never an actual Elgin King cycle.

Good luck with your quest!!


----------



## ssum2 (Sep 2, 2017)

Elgin king very hard bike to find I started with badge and haven't been able get any further but always looking


----------



## weebob (Sep 2, 2017)

ssum2 said:


> Elgin king very hard bike to find I started with badge and haven't been able get any further but always looking



Do you want to sell that badge?????


----------



## Gordon (Sep 2, 2017)

Weebob, here are the photos you requested.


----------



## weebob (Sep 2, 2017)

Gordon said:


> Weebob, here are the photos you requested.
> View attachment 669643 View attachment 669644 View attachment 669645



Thanks Gordon,,,,This will be a good start on future ID on other finds.....Where is the serial number stamped? Your bike is a very tall one what is the measurements of the  crank to seat post?,,,,Thanks again for  your time on this,,,,WEEBOB


----------



## Gordon (Sep 6, 2017)

It is for a tall rider. The center of crank to seat post is 24 inches with a stand over height of 34 1/2 inches. Serial number is on the underside of the bottom bracket.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2017)

Badge I used to have....
DSC03265.JPG


----------



## weebob (Sep 6, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Badge I used to have....
> DSC03265.JPG
> View attachment 672285



What year do you Know?????


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2017)

weebob said:


> What year do you Know?????



sorry, no, I don't. But I know they were advertised in the 1900 Sears & Roebuck cycle catalog I had.


----------



## weebob (Sep 6, 2017)

Gordon said:


> It is for a tall rider. The center of crank to seat post is 24 inches with a stand over height of 34 1/2 inches. Serial number is on the underside of the bottom bracket.



Thanks Gordon,,,,I'm much shorter than that and too old to wrestle that height....Still trying for rider for me.....I'll probably add an ELGIN QUEEN to my search also,,,,..I want to THANK everybody for their help on this.......WEEBOB


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2017)

Badge spacing: mounting holes 2 7/8 inch apart


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 18, 2017)

weebob said:


> Lookin for a 1906 thru 1909 ELGIN KING badge,,,bike,,,or project w/badge,,,,






Pm sent


----------

